# Help installing a printer



## Windmill (Apr 30, 2016)

I need to install a printer, the model is Epson Stylus SX230. The driver isn't in the Gutenberg open drivers, is there a way to install this printer or should I give up?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2016)

See print/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr.


----------



## Windmill (May 6, 2016)

Do I need linux emulator to make it work?


----------



## shepper (May 7, 2016)

Linux emulation is not listed as a dependency but print/cups is.


----------



## Windmill (May 7, 2016)

I thought that because the description says 
	
	



```
Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R) for Linux
```


----------



## shepper (May 7, 2016)

I would recommend trying it without linux emulation first.  I recall @wblock mentioned he used an epson printer for color photos, perhaps he uses this same driver.  I crossed checked the OpenBSD/NetBSD sites and they do not have this driver.  Looking at the pkg-plist for print/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr, there are two libexec files
libexec/cups/filter/epson-escpr
libexec/cups/filter/epson-escpr-wrapper
These appear to have compiled in FreeBSD.

Ideally, if linux emulation is required, it should have been, IMHO, included in the port.  The porter copied the description directly from the Seiko-Epson site and if the port does not require emulation, it would, could, should have been noted in the description.


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2016)

pkg-descr files are often taken from the official description.  It does not mean it requires Linux.

My Epson inkjet did what all inkjets do eventually: dried up and failed.  Before that, I used Gutenprint through GIMP to print to it.


----------



## Windmill (May 18, 2016)

I'll try it and see if it works


----------

